# why are my piranhas color changing



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

I have have 5 rbp some of them turn very light like white and the others turn very dark and aggressive and chase the light ones and tell slap eachother.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

the very light one's i don't know , but for the darker ones, rbp's darken as they mature.
the chasing around is pretty typical rbp behavior


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

As mentioned, their colors change as they get older, also, color changes occur when your lights turn on/off, and also when the fish is stressed, it could also just be that one fish is naturally a little lighter colored than another.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! like boba fett and therizman1 said...your fish are now growing big and they will change color. and it normal,turn black is good thing becuase it could be a female and you can breed them.. for the white color, the only way i see is they stress out by getting chase around.


----------

